# What are Options for Business Casual Outerwear?



## jon44 (Jan 30, 2007)

I've always had this issue of not knowing what to wear in cold weather. I get cold easily and have fallen into the habit of wearing a black ski jacket. I"d like something a bit more refined, but:

- duffle coat style doesn't appeal to me
- full length cashmere overcoast seems too formal
- leather bomber jacket is too heavy and not really that warm

With it being winter sale time, I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions?

Thanks in advance,

Jon


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Navy peacoat.


But is it really winter sale time? Seems that most places put their winter stuff (and everything else, really) on sale after the season. Perhaps with the economy the way it is they're just doing what they can to get a bite.


----------



## Bird's One View (Dec 31, 2007)

Consider a pea coat, or a trench coat or balmacaan with a removable liner.

For me, a more formal overcoat with casual clothes is not a problem -- as long as you stay away from sneakers and shorts.


----------



## MinnMD (May 6, 2008)

*Suggestion*

I live in Minnesota. I wear a balmacaan with wool liner in the fall and a single-breasted, made-to-measure, Harris Tweed, gray herringbone topcoat in winter. If it's really cold out, I wear a scarf and put a wool hat in the briefcase. Navy pea coat is for weekends.

Most folks wear something that you might find at Cabela's or North Face.

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...1082&navAction=jump&cm_re=store*left*cat21082

https://www.thenorthface.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/TNFLocaleSelectionForm?storeId=10003

Kanuk looks interesting, but I have no personal experience.

https://kanuk.ca/ang/02_hommes/02_1_troisquarts.html

MinnMD


----------



## jon44 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions and the specific links.

I own a nice merino pea coat I got in New Zealand but it's very light and something I wear in the fall. The insulated ones I've seen guys where all look a bit cheap to me--but if someone had a specific suggestion for one, I'd appreciate it.

Jon


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

When the white stuff starts I pull out my Schneider loden jagermantl.

For really casual it's the LLB Baxter State parka in hunter green.

hbs


----------



## Neal Shields (Mar 11, 2007)

*Barbour??*

You could always wear a Barbour jacket like Jack McCoy on Law and Order. I think it looks silly with a suit but all his young assistants seem to think he is cool for an old man.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

I'm one of the silly ones who often wear a Barbour with a suit or sport jacket. (A stylistic innovation from Milan.) My reasoning is two-fold: a zipped-up Barbour is completely wind-proof and waterproof. And you can tweak the required warmth by the weight of your suit or jacket and by adding sweater or vest. Gives you more options. For more formal wearing, I have a wool overcoat and a single-breasted trench. I rarely use the liner.


----------



## MinnMD (May 6, 2008)

*Pea coat*

The pea coats in our local Navy surplus stores are warm, well-built, and reasonably priced. In winter, I wear it with a sweater underneath and, if it's really cold, a scarf and wool hat. The front folds over the upper chest when needed.

Also, our local Navy surplus store has the pea coat in two different weights. The heavier one is warmer.

MinnMD


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Me too*



Pgolden said:


> I'm one of the silly ones who often wear a Barbour with a suit or sport jacket. (A stylistic innovation from Milan.) My reasoning is two-fold: a zipped-up Barbour is completely wind-proof and waterproof. And you can tweak the required warmth by the weight of your suit or jacket and by adding sweater or vest. Gives you more options. For more formal wearing, I have a wool overcoat and a single-breasted trench. I rarely use the liner.


I'm a silly one as wel(though not young)l, including wearning a zip-in vest for my Barbour Beaufort that adds considerable warmth. Next step up is a duffle or a lined trench from the brethren then onto a black wool topcoat for really colder/ more formal wear. 
Tom


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Wool jacket or coat -- either standard jacket length or 3/4 length. Zip up or buttons.

Also, be sure to wear a sweater so you don't catch cold.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

gar1013 said:


> Wool jacket or coat -- either standard jacket length or 3/4 length. Zip up or buttons.


Any good recommendations? US made if possible?


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

For what you are describing, I would reach for what I call a field coat or a barn coat. (Cabelas, for example).


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

stfu said:


> For what you are describing, I would reach for what I call a field coat or a barn coat. (Cabelas, for example).


I was thinking that a field coat would be too casual, but if it isn't, I just bought a Lands End canvas field coat today on sale at Sears for $34. It only has a light flannel liner, but they have the same coat with a heavier liner in the catalogue or online for only a few dollars more.

Cruiser


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> I was thinking that a field coat would be too casual, but if it isn't, I just bought a Lands End canvas field coat today on sale at Sears for $34. It only has a light flannel liner, but they have the same coat with a heavier liner in the catalogue or online for only a few dollars more.
> 
> Cruiser


A field coat is at least a step up from a ski jacket, albeit less expensive probably.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

or something of a similar length.

The links are just meant as examples, not necessarily recommended sources. Both are a little dressier than barn coats and Barbours.


----------



## jon44 (Jan 30, 2007)

Just to point out some practical considerations: one advantage I see in a ski jacket is that they are cut slim (and a slim cut can be hard to find in Barn Coats and the like), and ski jackets are also very warm for their weight (again, a Barn Coat or Barbour can be quite heavy for the amount of warmth you get out of them.)

That's why a (well-dressed) friend was originally steering me toward Cashmere, as offering similar warmth to weight advantages...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

I have several pieces that work.

. I too have a Barbour that works over a blazer or a sweater, but as it's now five or six years old, it's not as good an option as it was when it was new. They start to wear and they look more suitable for Saturday than Friday.

. I have an interesting Brooks Brothers topcoat that is a little shorter than most, hitting at the knee. It is a blend of 85% cotton and 15% wool, in a sturdy tan covert twill. Set-in sleeves, slash pockets, no facility for button-in liner. It's just heavy enough over a blazer to keep me warm when it's chilly, but above freezing. I always get compliments on it.

. I have a very long Barbour Mac, and if it's really raining hard, that coat is the one I bring. I have a light, packable, nylon Burberry raincoat. If it's light rain, I grab that.

. For really cold weather, I have an Irish tweed in an oversized green herringbone/windowpane fabric that Orvis sold two years ago.

. I have been thinking about getting something like this: https://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=19005 It's a quilted jacket. I see similar jackets in Manhattan and they seem to be a practical option.

Of all of these, the BB gets the most wear.

[email protected]


----------



## perryw (Sep 22, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> I was thinking that a field coat would be too casual, but if it isn't, I just bought a Lands End canvas field coat today on sale at Sears for $34. It only has a light flannel liner, but they have the same coat with a heavier liner in the catalogue or online for only a few dollars more.


I bought one of those in the spice brown color. It was a great bargain and looks decent enough with khakis. I wear it to work, but, dress at my company is more towards the casual end of business casual.

I have ordered a peacoat for wear as the temps start to drop further.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

DocHolliday said:


> or something of a similar length.
> 
> The links are just meant as examples, not necessarily recommended sources. Both are a little dressier than barn coats and Barbours.


I think the length does make a difference - I wear an older version of this for business casual. Granted, the model's wearing it with a suit, but to me, b/c it's shorter, it seems less formal that a full-lenght overcoat. But it's still appropriately dressy for the office.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Picked up the BB "Shire Jacket" (https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ction_Id=571&Parent_id=569&Product_Id=1231423) during the current 25% sale and am very pleased with it. The website picture does not do it justice...check it out in person if you get a chance. A very substantial coat that would seem to fit the original poster's needs. (Thank you to forum member News&Laws for pointing me in the right direction with this one...your modelling of the jacket helped!)


----------



## jon44 (Jan 30, 2007)

For what it's worth, I think I found my winner: Cashmere coat from Saks (lucked out and got in my size at 70% off). It's a single breasted, navy blue pea coat style that comes to just above my knees. To me, looks very versatile, as I'd feel comforable with it on with jeans or over a suit (much more so, than a "Town Coat" style, with more built up shoulders, etc.) And Sak's cashmere feels quite nice, though I have little to no experience with the fabric.

Off to search the forums for scarf advice....

Jon


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I'd get an insulated car coat that's mid-thigh in length. I saw a very nice example at the Barney's outlet today by Allegri in a heavy navy twill with a zip out down liner.

For me a pea coat isn't exactly business wear, even business casual.

-spence


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

*Barbour royal*

For what it's worth, I read somewhere a piece on the wardrobe of King Juan Carlos of Spain, a rather stylish guy of conservative taste, and it said he wore no overcoat but a Barbour over suits or whatever. The article insisted that the Barbour had banished the overcoat among Europeans, including royalty.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

My favorite TV lawyer, Assistant DA Jack McCoy:

https://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=artsbones2392wm3.jpg

Cruiser


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Maybe a car coat like this:

https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/outerwear.php


----------

